# Lilaeopsis novaezelandiae



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

Can I trim the sword like dwarf grass? I have two bunches that are roughly 3" tall, can I trim to say, 1.5 -2"?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You will need to prune each individual leaf off as near the base as you can get, leaving the shortest leaves.


----------

